

Big Data Giant Joins InfoChimps to Save the World's Structured Information - emilyann
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/data_giant_climbs_aboard_at_infochimps.php

======
astarwithin
Like calls unto like. Attracting genius-level talent like Kurt is a great sign
of things to come for the Infochimps. :)

=h=

